# TV Wheelbase and TT length



## valkylrie (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok  still do not have a good grasp on this concept, I have determined (I think) My TV will be able to pull the  TT my wife likes, but I am concerned with it's length. How or where can I find what is recommended with their match ups?

My TV has a 119.2 inch wheelbase


----------



## ImaHeadaU (Feb 11, 2007)

RE: TV Wheelbase and TT length

Here is the basic "Rule of Thumb."

For the first 110" of wheelbase, this allows you 20' of trailer.
For each additional 4" of wheelbase, this gets you 1' more of trailer.

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/how-long.htm

Some will say that this "Rule" is too conservative.  I'm relatively new towing and have embraced the "Rule" just to play it safe.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: TV Wheelbase and TT length

Never heard of that "rule of thumb" and right now have not taken time to click that link, but I do definitely agree the longer tow vehicle, the better.  That gives you more control over sway when some trucker passes you going 30 mph faster than you.

I also cringe when I see a huge fifth wheel being towed with a short bed truck.  The same rule applies there also.  It seems that all the truck dealers want to stock are short bed truck, so that is what everyone buys.  

I know the excuses of driving and parking the truck while not towing, but I believe in being safe when towing.


----------



## hertig (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: TV Wheelbase and TT length

We were coming down the highway when we came to a stop for 3 hours.  Some was towing a long trailer behind a short SUV, and went down a little hill, maybe 1% grade or even less.  The trailer decided to go down the hill first.  Not much left of it after it rolled several times and ended up crosswise across both lanes of the interstate.


----------

